# Canyon Grand Canyon AL WMN und die Überstandshöhe?



## salmo_trutta (16. Juni 2016)

Hey! Bin auf der Suche nach einem passendem Hardtail für meine Freundin vorzugsweise in 27.5 Zoll.
Die Damengeo eines Radon Lady scheint ihr zu unsportlich mir der brualen Lenkerüberhöhung.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/27-5-lady-hardtail-dilemma-geometrie-rahmengroesse.807440/

Körpergrösse: 165cm
Schritthöhe: 75cm

Fahren hier Mädels mit diesen Proportion ein Canyon Hardtail mit 27.5 Zoll Rädern in Gr. S und wie siehts mit der Überstandshöhe aus? Canyon scheint das ja ziemlich weit vorne zu messen was vermutlich die exorbitant hohen Werte erklärt und weniger Aussagekraft verspricht als bei anderen Herstellern?


----------



## Tom1987 (29. Juni 2016)

salmo_trutta schrieb:


> Hey! Bin auf der Suche nach einem passendem Hardtail für meine Freundin vorzugsweise in 27.5 Zoll.
> Die Damengeo eines Radon Lady scheint ihr zu unsportlich mir der brualen Lenkerüberhöhung.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/27-5-lady-hardtail-dilemma-geometrie-rahmengroesse.807440/
> ...



Hi,

wenn du willst kann ich dir heute Abend oder morgen früh mal ein Bild von einem Grand Canyon AL SLX in S machen. Und dort das Oberrohr mal an verschiedenen Stellen nachmessen. Sie hat sich aber gegen das GC AL entschieden und das GC AL SLX genommen, da das Rad deutlich moderner ausgestattet ist. Steckachse vorne und hinten, 11 Fach Schaltung und die Geometrie ist auch etwas anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom1987 (30. Juni 2016)

Das GC AL SLX hat ca. 3cm weniger Überstandshöhe, in Größe S.


----------



## salmo_trutta (30. Juni 2016)

Hey. Danke für die Messungen. Das GC AL SLX fahr ich selber in L  Auch ich hab auf 3 fach umgebaut allerdings mit einer 10 fach SLX Kurbel. Meine Freundin hat zwischenzeitlich ein GC AL in XS bestellt welches leider extrem zu kurz für sie war. Selbst mit einem 100er Vorbau ist sie irgendwie gestaucht draufgesessen. Die Überstandshöhe beim XS war jedenfalls mehr als ausreichend. Nachdem wir das XS nun zurückschicken sollte heute das GC AL in S ankommen. Könnte von der Überstandshöhe her knapp werden aber durch das deutlich längere Oberrohr besser passen. Werde dann mal auch vom S eine Vermessung der tatsächlichen Überstandshöhe vornehmen und hier  posten.


----------



## scylla (30. Juni 2016)

Was ist denn eigentlich die Zielsetzung von deiner Freundin?
Soll es ein besonders leichtes Rad sein? Will sie damit Rennen fahren? Oder will sie einfach durch die Landschaft rollen und ein paar Trails unter die Stollen nehmen?

Bei Hardtail mit niedrigem Sitzrohr/Überstand und langem Oberrohr fällt mir immer wieder nur On-One ein:
http://www.on-one.co.uk/c/q/bikes/mountain-bikes/45650b
Das ist halt weder besonders leicht noch hat es "Race-Geometrie". Aber dafür ein schön kurzes Sitzrohr zusammen mit einem schön langen Oberrohr. Da könnte sie sogar 14'' fahren.


----------



## Hammy (1. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche auch gerade für meine Freundin ein Bike da ich ein GC AL 29 8.9 (das Canyon Ur-29er) fahre, und meine Freundin (Studiert usw...) nicht das Geld überhat für ein eigenes Rad nutzt Sie mein alt Rad ab und an ... dies ist leider viel zu groß.

Ich habe mir irgendwie das GC AL 3.9 W in Grau angelacht und würde Sie damit gerne überraschen ... allerdings würde ich gerne noch Bilder sehen von der Farbe "also in echt" ... hat zufällig jemand das Rad und könnte mir ein paar Bilder machen?

Danke schonaml


----------



## salmo_trutta (1. Juli 2016)

Sooo... es ist das Grand Canyon AL SL in Gr. S geworden. Meine Freundin hat sich auf dem 29er sofort wohl gefühlt. Die Sitzlänge passt soweit sehr gut und es gibt auch keine übertrieben große Lenkerüberhöhung. Mit entsprechendem Vorbau und Lenker wäre vermutlich sogar eine Sattelüberhöhung möglich. Die Überstandshöhe beträgt mittig etwa 77cm was bei ihrer SL 75cm bedeutet, dass sie beim drüberstehen mit Schuhen leicht, ohne Druck das Oberrohr berührt. Sie ist soweit sehr zufrieden mit ihrem Bike und kann mit der Überstandshöhe so leben. Die Ladybikes von Scott und andren Herstellern hätten vermutlich 2cm mehr Überstandshöhe geboten wären aber beim selben Preis 1,5-2 KG schwerer und wesentlich schlechter ausgestattet. Optisch ist das Rad auch wirklich gut gelungen. Meine Freundin is von der Farbe begeistert. Einsatzzweck werden die örtlichen Singeltrails sowie Touren und mal eine leichtere Transalp in den nächsten Jahren sein... alles noch ohne Rennambitionen.


----------

